# Sneezing chickens



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

i just got 7 new adolescent chicks on Tuesday. They are separated from my flock. 3 are snotty and sneezing. Seller offered full refund on return so they are doing the right thing. Problem is we are a couple of hours away and I can’t get back there for at least a week so I’m going to try treatment here. 
Their breeder recommended antibiotics and cayenne red pepper flakes. I have biomycin on hand. Has anybody got experience giving this to chickens? Orally? Dosage? Poor little girls. Also is there a vaccine for my older girls in case it’s CRD.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Bump. 
Anyone?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never given antibiotics to chickens. I have added Cayenne pepper to their food. I had powder and just sprinkled it on top.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks. I’ve done the cayenne. My current flock looove hot stuff. I just don’t know what to do. I think I’m gonna give a drop each orally in the morning.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I would for sure be doin some crazy biosecurity.... like they would get food and water last and i would not wear the same clothes before i washed them round my other birds. And boots would get the clorox treatment every time i remotely got close to them. But for us... and this may not be the right answer for you.... but we would cull them. 

Can the person you got them from not just mail the refund? Or if you did cull the birds would they accept a pic of them culled and mail it? I know culling is not ok in some peopes eyes but here... i do not want a few sick birds infecting everything we have here and us needing do that to every bird we have. Mycoplasma is not a fun thing to deal with... and if this is what it is your whole flock will be infected and you will have deal with it for the length of their lives and then some. If you do cull send them off for a necropsy so you know what it was. 

So. If you choose to treat.... is the biomycin oral or injectable? That makes a difference in the dosage. Youtube injecting birds if that is the type you have to show you how to do it if you need help. I cannot find a dosage for it but i have read where injecting it is better for clearing up the infection.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks sfgwife, you sound pretty knowledgeable, thank you for taking the time to respond. So the breeder is part of NPIP. So in theory that “should” mean it’s not mycoplasma right? They never mentioned culling, they said it could be after a heavy rain we just had and then moving them, or that they had been in cedar shavings. Immediately offered full refund and said she would much rather take them back and treat them then sell something that wasn’t 100%. Being the distance we are away, I’m not going to get back there til next week and so I asked what her plan with them was to see if I could do it here, she said she would treat with denegard and the cayenne and red pepper flakes. I don’t have denegard on hand but have the bio mycin. It’s the injectable one. I can start that tomorrow am if I figure out how to administer it. As for real bio security, sadly they are fairly close to the other girls. Separated by fence. 
Can someone be NPIP and have mycoplasma? Again thank you and I’m sorry for being an idiot. I feel really foolish and guilty.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

vet RX and treat for coccidiosis (not sure on dosage it is online) coccidiosis can affect their respiritory system. if that doesn't work give an injection of 3/4 cc Tylan 50 in to the brest lung area. for this you can't give the shot in the same spot so alternate sides of the brest bone when giving the shots. also just bareley go into the mucle not the skin when giving the shot. shot is once a day for one week


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Ah ok. Had you said they were npip i would t have even suggested the mycoplasma. . So yay! Most likely she either has a closed flock or since npip can only bring in birds from others certified. 

The cedar shavings.... WHAT are they thinkin? That could very well be your problem there. The oils irritate their nasal passages and is so not a bedding you ever use for birds. Old post farm gave you great info on the injections and the vetrx. If you are nervous find a youtube video on doin it. Good luck!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. I feel a bit better about it “fingers crossed”not being mycoplasma. Hopefully it was the cedar. I started cocci treatment yesterday. I have vetRx and Denegard coming amazon prime. I can get tylan50 at tractor supply later today but I have biomycin here. Should I give that or do I need to get the Tylan? I truly appreciate the input. As for the shot, close to the breast bone? Like a fingers width to the left or right? I should treat all 7 right not just the obvious symptomatic ones? How do you give vetRx? Topical or in the beak?


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I emailed the vet contact for the NPIP USDA in New York last night to see if they would be mycoplasma free if they were part of the program. She emailed back just now to say that it doesn’t mean they are necessarily free of myco but that she would like to send an agent, since they are sneezing, to test for Avian Influenza at the states expense. They could also swan for myco at my expense. Do you think I should go ahead with the testing?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

15WildTurkey said:


> Thanks guys. I feel a bit better about it "fingers crossed"not being mycoplasma. Hopefully it was the cedar. I started cocci treatment yesterday. I have vetRx and Denegard coming amazon prime. I can get tylan50 at tractor supply later today but I have biomycin here. Should I give that or do I need to get the Tylan? I truly appreciate the input. As for the shot, close to the breast bone? Like a fingers width to the left or right? I should treat all 7 right not just the obvious symptomatic ones? How do you give vetRx? Topical or in the beak?


sorry i didn't see the cedar shavings part. i had a very special hen that had cronic respritory issues this year so that is how i treated. yes a fingers width from the brest bone but about even with the "wing pit" for how high on the respiritory to go. 
i gave the vetRX on their beak under their wings and in their mouth where the nasal passage is and in their water, basically the goal is to get it into their beak/their nostrils. but DO NOT put vet rx near their preen gland, since it is an oil it can mess with their specific oil.
i would get the birds tested for both A.I and Mycoplasma it is usually pretty cheap per bird and i don't think they charge for the visit (at least they don't in my state). i test for salmonella and A.I. and for both of the tests it is $2 per bird (in my state)


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok thanks so much. I think I’ll email the vet back and go ahead with the tests. The state will send someone out to test at their expense. I would just pay lab fee for the myco test. The AI test is on the state. 
Thanks for all the administering info. Hubby is gone to tsc to get the Tylan 50. And I’ll give shots later today.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

no problem, i know how stressfull it is to have a sick animal


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Crazy. And my daughters (my) Betta fish died yesterday.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When my chickens seemed off,
I would put Terramycin powder in their water. https://www.mypetchicken.com/catalog/Chicken-Health/Terramycin-343-Soluble-Powder-p531.aspx


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

My husband came home with Tylan 200. The computer system said they had 50 but all they could find was 200. Can I use this? Errrrrr


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Vets from Cornell are coming on Monday to test. She said based on my description of symptoms and general demeanor she highly doubts mycoplasma. She said they will test for it though and bronchitis and Newcastle. There's no other neuro symptoms that would indicate Newcastle. She asked me to hold treatment until they tested and just do immuno support. Vitamins probios etc to boost them. 
The pullers are all active and pretty normal besides the sneezing and a bit raspy. 
I've been giving them cayenne garlic and oregano in there food. I'm treating for cocci in their water. Can I put electrolytes in there as well or wait? My 18month old son somehow got my giant container of cayenne and full on pepper sprayed himself. The poor kid is a mess. If the USDA people were coming today they would probably call cps on me!!! He looks like I beat him up







I'm over today.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh my! Sounds like you had a day like us! ;(. Woke up to no water. The pump pressure tank decided go kablooey in the night. Blah!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh geez. No water is really not fun. I always mean to have more on hand but never quite seem to keep stocked. I hope it’s not too big$$$ a fix


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> Oh geez. No water is really not fun. I always mean to have more on hand but never quite seem to keep stocked. I hope it's not too big$$$ a fix


The pressire tank wasnt a horrible horrible cost... it coulda been worse. . But we have water so it is good.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh good, between meds and now a bizarre visit from the USDA for a $75 check, these 7 new chickens have cost a lot! Should I keep Tylan200 around for the goats or return it? That’s $50 I def didn’t need to spend. I’ll have denegard in a couple of days if I still need it.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

can you return injections? if so yes


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah I think so it’s a big bottle of Tylan 200 from tractor supply so I should be able to return it. The Tylan 50 is $20 cheaper


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

So the results are in. 2 of the 7 new pullets tested pos for bronchitis and mycoplasma. In the last week, of my original 5 girls 3 have been in the house for a night or two in chicken hospital, they are all on the mend with a couple days of biomycin shots and vetrx. So safe to say they all have it. I’m so bummed. The breeder has been communicative and has offered full refund and that she will come pick the 7 pullets up but realistically what does that get me. Does anyone else live with myco? My husband is in favor of culling everyone and starting over. To avoid the work and stress (that I’ve done 100% of). I’m realistic and I would get over it but it would break my heart a bit. Phoebe Coney and Flopsy are from my first batch and they’ve survived so much, hawk attacks, Neighbours dog attacks and now this. I don’t mind the care if it’s once a year or so but I would like some input from anyone who does manage it. Am I crazy should I just cull them all? What about egg production? 
Sorry for the ramble, hubby doesn’t want to talk it through and I need more conversation before just taking them all out. I appreciate all experience and opinion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry they came back positive. Unfortunately I know nothing about mycoplasma in chickens.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

We’ve decided to return the chicks and get our money back and then sadly we will cull our little flock. We have friends with chickens and my farm sitter has chickens. I can’t risk them being infected. I’m sad.


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> We've decided to return the chicks and get our money back and then sadly we will cull our little flock. We have friends with chickens and my farm sitter has chickens. I can't risk them being infected. I'm sad.


Just to add a lil more on the pm i sent you.... i would hope this breeder is at least comin to you to get her unhealthy birds? You already have enough to deal with and do not need take a two hour drive one way for this hon.

And. Yes your birds can live long happy lives with this. You just treat symptoms as they happen. But you ARE thinkin responsibly even though it sucks donkey ballzz to cull. Cause no one that has birds of their own should come onto your property did you not cull.  also if you don't any bird you bring onto your property from now on would pick it up and the cycle starts again. Bein a farmer, rancher or homesteader comes with super difficult decisions every day but we do the best we can with what we have to work with. All we can do is that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sad. 
I am sorry you went through that.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

can you please list the symptoms so I know what to look for in my birds? 2 of my girls are a bit off, hopefully it is just the sudden cold rainy weather


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

The pullets were snotty and sneezing the day after I brought them home. 
The sneezing from a couple of them was about every 10 seconds. But they were active and energetic besides that. In the week between testing and results my existing flock starting falling ill. Egg production basically stopped, each morning a new one would be sick and not come out of the coop. They were sneezing and making ungodly noises their faces swelled up a lot, like they had black eyes. I took them in to the house gave vetrx and 1/2 cc of biomycin 200 subq. They all were back outside after one day except the very first one to fall ill. I didn’t start treatment as quick and she had stopped eating and drinking. When I finally got some fluids into her she perked up. They are only a little wheezy sniffly now. The pullets are still sneezing but maybe once every 5 mins now. I’ll post a pic and video when I have reliable internet


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

THX, mine dont seam to have those symptoms. :7up:


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh good. I wouldn’t wish this situation on anyone
The pic is of the worst girl Bugspray, she was the first and was sick for a day before I started treatment.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

they definitely are not swollen like that...


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome. I think that’s a big tell tale for myco. Besides obviously blood and swab testing. 
The sick chicks are gone. The breeders showed up and said exactly 6 words. None of them were sorry. 
My 4 year old walked up to the lady totally unprompted and said “that’s John travolta, he’s our rooster he’s kinda mean but we have to kill him. We have to kill all our chickens now” I hope that made the lady at least feel bad. I think we will cull our flock on Saturday.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

That is so sad. I have a rooster named Rusty who is a good boy, 2 older hens who don't lay eggs and two young girls that give us 3-4 eggs a day. They are so happy. I feel bad your birds are sick.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you. It sucked. We culled the flock back in October. 
But we are excitedly awaiting our new cheepers this week. 15 fuzzies.


----------

